# Internship



## streetster (Apr 6, 2016)

Ive been accepted for an internship with a leading composer. (Hint currently on tour in Europe). Just wondering if anyone here has undertaken this internship and got value out of it. Obviously what you get out of it is what you put into it however more enquiring if it has led to work? PM if you wish. Thanks


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Apr 6, 2016)

May I ask how you got the opportunity (i.e. were you invited by someone or did you just reach out to them)?


----------



## streetster (Apr 6, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> May I ask how you got the opportunity (i.e. were you invited by someone or did you just reach out to them)?


I was invited by a rc composer


----------



## jeffc (Apr 6, 2016)

Absolutely take it. Even if it isn't what you thought you will be exposed to things at a level that most never will see. Learn as much as you can, take it all in, just by osmosis you will pick up so much. Maybe it will lead to something, maybe not, but it surely will put you closer than if you don't. No risk no reward.....


----------



## ghostnote (Apr 7, 2016)

If you have to choose between a well paid job and a mentor. Choose the mentor.


----------



## samphony (Apr 7, 2016)

streetster said:


> Ive been accepted for an internship with a leading composer. (Hint currently on tour in Europe). Just wondering if anyone here has undertaken this internship and got value out of it. Obviously what you get out of it is what you put into it however more enquiring if it has led to work? PM if you wish. Thanks



It really depends on a lot of circumstances! Take the opportunity! Be open and try not to be in the way. Listen, learn and proceed. You have to be inside to find your way and voice.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 7, 2016)

There are 5 ways I evaluate potential opportunities:

Money - This swings from sometimes the most important to the least important but it can never be discounted, one must be able to make one end meet with the other end.

Credit - Will this offer you increased prestige and CV power? Is this another opportunity in a long string of similar opportunities, or will this elevate your status as a professional? Credit is aptly (if not coincidentally) named as it is basically your industry credibility. The higher this is, the easier it is to float to the top of future job opportunity shortlists as it is one of the most important aspects of professional trust.

Network - Will this offer you an opportunity to work with people you want to have inside your professional network? Sometimes this means connecting with people you want to work with in the future, sometimes this just means working with people you've always wanted to work with. Your professional network is also a very important element in future opportunities.

Learning - Will this offer you an opportunity to learn something you really want to learn? Remember that ultimately, you are pursuing a mastery of an art form, this is a lifelong endeavor that demands a constant education. This is one of my favorites of the 5 metrics.

Love of Art - Will this offer you an opportunity to satisfy your love of this art? Does this project stimulate your creativity and excite you for the pure artistry of it?

Every opportunity that passes my way, I evaluate it against these 5 metrics. My favorites are Learning and Art but my conclusions are always different based on current priorities in these areas. Sometimes, unfortunately, Money takes the top spot; sometimes it takes the bottom.

Write a paragraph on each of these 5 metrics--what will this opportunity bring to you in these areas?

Good luck.

One last piece of advice:

Be fearless; be amazing!


----------



## bc3po (Apr 12, 2016)

streetster said:


> Ive been accepted for an internship with a leading composer. (Hint currently on tour in Europe). Just wondering if anyone here has undertaken this internship and got value out of it. Obviously what you get out of it is what you put into it however more enquiring if it has led to work? PM if you wish. Thanks



It can lead to opportunity. I interned there 7-8 years ago and then assisted Ramin for about 2 years. I've been there writing since. My advice, put your best foot forward, and do the small things well. People notice.


----------



## MinorMajor7 (Apr 13, 2016)

I work at the studio you mentioned. Interns come and go all the time, so it's very important you work on building relationships well you are here. Do the work you are given (washing dishes, getting coffee) really really well, and then show genuine interest in the people working here. Always be ready to help, but don't get in the way. If you see an opportunity then ask if you can help out. 

A tip- assistants usually are the ones recruiting new assistants. Composers will make the final call, but usually assistants are finding the candidates.


----------

